# 12/8 - The 2nd Annual Dimebag Memorial show (Seattle-Tacoma)



## Shannon (Dec 3, 2006)

Dec. 8th is the 2nd anniversary of Dimebag Darrell's death, so your ass BETTER be celebrating the life of one of the best metal guitarists ever!

Where? Glad you asked!







*XIL RECORDS PRESENTS....
THE 2ND ANNUAL DIMEBAG DARRELL MEMORIAL SHOW!
DECEMBER 8TH @ THE CEDARWOOD IN MILTON!
7404 PACIFIC HWY, MILTON, WASHINGTON

Bands...
Bedlam Massacre (CD RELEASE!)
End Theory
Dekrepit
Descentuary
Murmur
A Lesson In Chaos

CONTACT END THEORY FOR $5 ADVANCED TICKETS.
Door: 7:30
Show: 8:00
21+
RAFFLES GIVEAWAYS AND VIDEOS!*

All the bands will be playing Pantera classics in addition to a regular set, plus you should all be drinking Dime's drinks of choice.
Coors Light & Black Tooth Grins. 

See you there.


----------



## Donnie (Dec 4, 2006)




----------



## cadenhead (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm there!


----------



## Shannon (Dec 6, 2006)

Added flyer.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2006)

Awesome. I wish I was in the west coast. 

I hope the show goes well. 

 RIP Dimebag.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

Way to honor the man.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Added flyer.



Hey Shannon, the ET myspace page says Milton, TX.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 6, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Hey Shannon, the ET myspace page says Milton, TX.



 Fucking Myspace. It's been doing stupid shit like that for a while now.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 7, 2006)

BUMP for tomorrow!


----------



## Shawn (Dec 8, 2006)

noodles said:


> Way to honor the man.



 

I wish I could go.


----------



## irg7620 (Dec 8, 2006)

i'm drinking a coors light as we speak and it's only 12:45 pm.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm on it.


----------



## Vince (Dec 13, 2006)

Pics, soundclips, videos?

Come on motherfucker, there are End Theory fans all over the country that want to hear this stuff!


----------



## skinhead (Dec 14, 2006)

Shannon said:


> All the bands will be playing Pantera classics in addition to a regular set, *plus you should all be drinking Dime's drinks of choice*.
> Coors Light & Black Tooth Grins.




Fuck, 21+!

Here Genetica did a lot of tributes all around argentina, we were going to play, but we can't and the other guys didn't like Pantera.

Man nice honor to a great guitar player, metal guitar player, that was unique with a particular style.


----------



## Shannon (Dec 14, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> Pics, soundclips, videos?
> 
> Come on motherfucker, there are End Theory fans all over the country that want to hear this stuff!



Well, I got some video. Now I just need to figure out how to upload it off the camera and onto the net. 

And yeah, I fucking _nailed_ those solos! In this case, fuck modesty.


----------



## the.godfather (Dec 15, 2006)

Shannon said:


> And yeah, I fucking _nailed_ those solos! In this case, fuck modesty.


----------

